# 19 Zoll Steckdosenleiste mit Not-Aus und FI



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

suche eine 19'' Steckdosenleiste mit Not_Aus und FI.

Wisst Ihr wo ich dies bekommen könnte?

Bei Knürr/Rittal/Bachmann gibt es das schon mal nicht. 

Beste Grüße,
Chavare


----------



## IBFS (1 Juli 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche eine 19'' Steckdosenleiste mit Not_Aus und FI.


 
Außer bei absoluten Kleinserienspezialanbietern wirst du keinen Erfolg haben.
Notaus ist Maschinenbau und FI (RCD wie es jetzt heißt) ist Installationstechnik.

Letztere, also RCDs haben fast immer den REG-Formfaktor und keinen
besonders großen IPxx-Schutz. Notaus-Taster hingegen schon.

In Kombination bedeutet das, dass der RCD nicht ohne Abdeckung 
auskommt, denn deine Leiste willst du ja nicht hinter eine Glastür
packen. Dann würde der Notaus-Taster ja keinen Sinn mehr machen.
Sinnvollerweise sind dann ohnehin die Steckdosen auf der Rückseite
deiner Leiste.

Egal, da mußt du dir wohl ein kleinen Kasten bauen wo Aussen der
Notaus-Taster angebracht ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

Die Überlegung ist auch diese Steckdosenleiste (http://www.knuerr.com/web/de/index_...distrip_protector_notaus-fi-ls.html~mainFrame) zu nehmen und sie selber auf's Maß zu kürzen


----------



## IBFS (1 Juli 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Die Überlegung ist auch diese Steckdosenleiste (http://www.knuerr.com/web/de/index_...distrip_protector_notaus-fi-ls.html~mainFrame) zu nehmen und sie selber auf's Maß zu kürzen


 
Ist ja interessant das es sowas gibt, aber das geht ja dann 
wirklich nur fürs Labor und nicht für den Maschinenbau. 

Frank


----------



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

alles Labor.


----------

